# VapeCon 2016 Aftermovie



## Gizmo

*Just a little video I put together on VapeCon 2016
*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Paulie

Gizmo said:


> *Just a little video I put together on VapeCon 2016
> *​



Epic Video!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Super video @Gizmo !
Thanks for the effort and sharing it

Loved the vibe and it captured the event so well
You got some great footage there

Such a fun day
It's amazing - I saw things in the video I didnt see on the day
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Jissss! What a jol

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Ooooooh! There is I @ 0.19 white sweater, shades

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CosmicGopher

Well Done!! Very cool to watch this from across the pond. And you kept it tasteful, unlike....ahem...a few American and Russian vapefests I have seen vids of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88

Awesome video @Gizmo the music has pumped me up for the day.


----------

